# Favorite double concertos



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I searched for a forum of this name and found none. My favorites include:

One I'm listening to now -- Mendelssohn for Violin, Piano and Strings

Its regular discmate -- Viotti Concerto No. 3 for Piano and Violin

Vivaldi for Two Violins RV 552 Op. 3 No. 8
Vivaldi for Two Cellos RV 531
vivaldi for Violin and Cello RV 547

Bottesini "Passione Amorosa" for Cello, Double Bass & Orchestra

J.S. Bach for Violin and Oboe in C minor BWV 1060R

Berg for Violin, Piano and 13 Wind Instruments

Haydn Concerto for 2 Horns and Orchestra in E flat

Richard Strauss Concertino for Clarinet and Bassoon

Ethyl Smyth Concerto for Violin, Horn and Orchestra

Mozart Concerto for Flute and Harp K. 299

Ligeti Hamburg Concerto for Solo Horn, Chamber Orchestra and 4 Natural Horns
Ligeti Double Concerto for Flute, Oboe and Orchestra

Henze Double Concerto for Oboe, Harp and Strings


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

We played a game on this theme some time ago with 20 selected double concertos. The resulting top 10 (link):

01 Brahms - Double Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Orchestra
02 Atterberg - Double Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Orchestra
03 Bruch - Double Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra
04 Mozart - Concerto for Flute, Harp, and Orchestra
04 Strauss - Duett-Concertino for clarinet, bassoon, strings, and harp
06 Martinu - Concerto for Flute, Violin and Orchestra
07 Harrison - Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan
08 Schulhoff - Double concerto for flute, piano, and orchestra, op.63
09 Spohr - Concerto for Violin, Harp and orchestra no. 1 in G major
10 Ligeti - Double Concerto for Flute, Oboe and Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

The Brahms double may not be his best work but it is a fine work for all that. I will also add two by Peter Maxwell Davies - his Strathclyde Concertos 3 (Horn and Trumpet) and 5 (Violin and Viola).


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Didn't think about this one. 
Brahms of course


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Brahms, Ligeti a Mozart sinfonia concertante (is it a double concerto?)


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

The ones I remember now:

Martinu - Concerto for violin, piano and orchestra, H. 342
Arnold - Concerto for two violins
Bach - Concerto for two violins BWV 1043
Brahms - Concerto for violin, cello and orchestra
Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Concerto for two guitars
Glass - Concerto-Fantasy for two timpanists and orchestra
Vaughan Williams - Concerto for two pianos and orchestra
Vivaldi - Concerto for two trumpets, RV 537


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Brahms: Double Concerto
Mozart: Double Piano Concertos
Bach Double Concertos 
Vivaldi:Violin & Cello Piccolo
Delius- Double Concerto
Just a few from the top of my head.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Lutoslawski: Double Concerto for Oboe, Harp and Chamber Orchestra
Bach: Double Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV 1043


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

^not one of my favorite Emmanuel Bach works, but the instrumentation is peculiar and the last movement feels strangely similar (somewhat) to that of Mozart's Dissonance string quartet K465 in motivic working












Jacck said:


> Mozart sinfonia concertante (is it a double concerto?)


It is.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

Jacck said:


> Brahms, Ligeti a Mozart sinfonia concertante (is it a double concerto?)


I am noticing particular Mozart works not getting much exposure in this forum, like the sinfonia concertante. The flute/harp seems more popular but the SC is really captivating, and so I would encourage anyone who has not really listen to this, do so. I figured since the violin concertos are not discussed perhaps this is why as well. I own many versions and love the work, and the slow movement is very moving when done well.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante is one of my favorite concerti regardless of instrument. It was the work that totally changed my outlook on Mozart. I rank it alongside the finest of his instrumental music alongside the Clarinet Quintet and Concerto.


----------

